# Ruger's Gunsight Scout Bolt-Action in .308



## Flying Crane (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with this rifle?  It's a carbine, comes in either 16.5 inch barrel or 18 inch barrel.  I don't care for the look of the laminated stock, I'd prefer walnut, but might be able to look past it.  I've looked at Ruger's videos on the gun on their website, it looks like a very practical design.

If anyone has experience with it, I'd love to hear what you think.

thanks.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 14, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this rifle?  It's a carbine, comes in either 16.5 inch barrel or 18 inch barrel.  I don't care for the look of the laminated stock, I'd prefer walnut, but might be able to look past it.  I've looked at Ruger's videos on the gun on their website, it looks like a very practical design.
> 
> If anyone has experience with it, I'd love to hear what you think.
> 
> thanks.



I feel bad you have had no responses...so though I don't have direct experience with the gunsite scout (gunsite not gunsight), it's the gun my older brother has had his eye on for a while. It's one of the few bolt action rifles that is bottom magazine fed instead of an internal magazine. .308 is a very common round, and it's also a very powerful round. Ruger makes some solid rifles I think almost everyone has owned, own or has seen or at least shot a ruger 10/22. Another thing to keep in mind is the bolt actions are suppose to be more accurate, due to the bolt locking is supposed to be more air tight, less wiggle room, as I understand it. that and bolt actions are just plain fun 

Now incase you have never heard of him, I'm going to tell you one of the best shooting channels on youtube... he's probably number one on my top 5 HICKOK45!


[video=youtube_share;LhOnOFEH6ps]http://youtu.be/LhOnOFEH6ps[/video]


Also nutnfancy

[video=youtube_share;TnWDaTTQHyU]http://youtu.be/TnWDaTTQHyU[/video]


----------



## elder999 (Jan 14, 2013)

This was actually my birthday gift to myself two years ago-I took an elk with it this season. It's light, short, easy to transport on horseback or on foot-everything Jeff Cooper had in mind, I think. I still prefer an M1A's semi-auto practicality. I also think the composite stock on the Ruger is kind of cheesy-thing felt almost like a 1960's toy rifle when I first touched it, but they are better for maintaining accuracy over the length of the rifle in some environments. I think it's a pretty good choice-especially for what I paid for it in 2011.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 15, 2013)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> I feel bad you have had no responses...so though I don't have direct experience with the gunsite scout (gunsite not gunsight), it's the gun my older brother has had his eye on for a while. It's one of the few bolt action rifles that is bottom magazine fed instead of an internal magazine. .308 is a very common round, and it's also a very powerful round. Ruger makes some solid rifles I think almost everyone has owned, own or has seen or at least shot a ruger 10/22. Another thing to keep in mind is the bolt actions are suppose to be more accurate, due to the bolt locking is supposed to be more air tight, less wiggle room, as I understand it. that and bolt actions are just plain fun
> 
> Now incase you have never heard of him, I'm going to tell you one of the best shooting channels on youtube... he's probably number one on my top 5 HICKOK45!
> 
> ...




thank you, these videos were well worth watching.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 15, 2013)

elder999 said:


> This was actually my birthday gift to myself two years ago-I took an elk with it this season. It's light, short, easy to transport on horseback or on foot-everything Jeff Cooper had in mind, I think. I still prefer an M1A's semi-auto practicality. I also think the composite stock on the Ruger is kind of cheesy-thing felt almost like a 1960's toy rifle when I first touched it, but they are better for maintaining accuracy over the length of the rifle in some environments. I think it's a pretty good choice-especially for what I paid for it in 2011.



do you have the 16.5 inch barrel?


----------



## elder999 (Jan 15, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> do you have the 16.5 inch barrel?


*No.* After test-firing both, I found that 1.5" made little difference to me as far as portability, but a pretty big difference in accuracy beyond 100 yds. I also did away with the flash suppressor, and I even had a heavier 20" barrel in stainless steel made. I know that about 16" is in keeping with the original "scout" concept, but there it is: longer barrel and (slightly)  higher muzzle velocity is better.In fact, I was thinking of trying to get the whole thing in stainless, for the boat, but I'm pretty much sticking  with the M1A, and that would be my recommendation for anyone looking for an all-around rifle in .308, even over the Ruger, which, while lighter and shorter, is not as accurate and cannot repeat fire as quickly, no matter how adept one is with a bolt action. Plus, prior to last month you could still get 20 rd. magazines for the M1A relatively easily- along with 10 and 5 rd. ones.....not so sure how available any of those are-even the Ruger's 10 shot single stack-not so sure how available either_* rifle *_would be right now, what with the current climate here.....whatever you're going to get,Flying Crane,  decide, and quickly, and *buy it*, quickly, and preferably from a private owner instead of a registered dealer. :wink:


----------



## Blindside (Jan 16, 2013)

elder999 said:


> *W*hatever you're going to get,Flying Crane,  decide, and quickly, and *buy it*, quickly, and preferably from a private owner instead of a registered dealer. :wink:



You can't simply do face to face sales in Cali, all firearm transfers must go through a firearms dealer.

FC, honestly I would wait out this Obama induced buying spree right now.  Centerfire rifles are a bit ridiculously priced right now and the competition for mags is worse.  In the meantime I would pick up a .22 rifle and start working your marksmanship.

Lamont


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 16, 2013)

Blindside said:


> You can't simply do face to face sales in Cali, all firearm transfers must go through a firearms dealer.
> 
> FC, honestly I would wait out this Obama induced buying spree right now. Centerfire rifles are a bit ridiculously priced right now and the competition for mags is worse. In the meantime I would pick up a .22 rifle and start working your marksmanship.
> 
> Lamont



yeah, honestly I've not been in a hurry to make the purchase so I've been looking around and doing a bit of research.  I'm not married to the idea of one particular type of gun, I'm open-minded.  I was initially interested in the Ruger Minis, but I don't know if they might get swept into the definition of an assault rifle and I don't want something that will be problematic to use.  So I'm looking at bolt guns as an option.  But I agree, I can honestly wait, it's not a problem for me and I can see how the dust settles and make a decision then.  I don't need to get something now that might become restricted later, just so that I have one.  I'm not really interested in doing that, if it means I have something that I can never use, or I need to kinda sneak around to use it.

As far as the prices go, my local Big 5 sporting goods store is running short on things, but so far it doesn't seem like they are jacking the prices up.  I began looking at things before the big incident, and I haven't seen prices really change there yet, I was just back in there looking and talking with them last weekend.


----------

